# Token T50 the long term test.



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

First let me say I bought these and planned to ride them right away and give a quick impression. That didn't happen due a little wreck, some surgery and some time off the bike so I guess this is a long term test. I bought these wheel from Dirtboy via his website www.light-bikes.com I wanted to see how a less expense carbon wheelset stacked up to its more costly brethren so with all of that said on to the review.










The wheels did come in a box. Big plus there. Once that box was opened I examined the contents. One set of Token T50 carbon tubular wheels with a 50mm rim that according to Token weigh 410 grams each. 20 spokes on the front and 24 on the rear. Not a low count but not high either. Also included was a set of Token stainless steel skewers and a brake pads design to work with carbon wheels and Shimano type cartridge pad holders. All is good so far. For the gram counters Token claimed 1410 grams although mine in a Campagnolo freehub weighed 1452 grams. They must have weighed the Shimano version.










Lets talk about the hubs a little. Token had some issues with the hubs in 2007 so they did a complete redesign for 2008. Being the curious type I opened up the rear hub to take a looksy. What I found were six steel prawls that were constantly engaged and I didn't count the engagement points but I would have to guess somewhere from 48 to 60. It was very toothy. What is nice about this is instant engagement when pedaling. Token up it by putting in ceramic bearings. I know these are a sore subject but the wheels I do have them in just seem to work so damn well. I don't really care if there is no measurable power increase since I just get off on how silky they feel spinning. Didn't really cost me anything extra either.










OK so Token put these together using their hubs and another huge upgrade. The 2008 wheels also came laced with Sapim CXRay black spokes. 75% of the wheels I have use Sapims and I just like the way the look and function. The rim from what I'm told is a Giantex product.










Now onto the actual construction. The rims are 20.5mm wide laced two across. The have external nipples which for me is a plus not having to pull the tubulars to true the wheel. The wheelset was perfectly true out of the box. I also check spoke tension with my Park spoke tension meter and the spoke tension was consistent and even on both wheels.










I set them up with a pair of Vittoria Triathlon tubulars glued with Mastic 1 and put on a Cycle-Dynamics 12-23 10 speed titanium cassette. I did have to toss some lightweight stuff on there since I'm a weight weenie.

I've been able to get about a thousand miles ridden and here is my overall perception. The wheels spun up very quick and weight of the wheel was never noticed. I did have an opportunity to ride them for some serious climbing and I was never wishing for my 1000 gram tubies. They did a very fine job climbing and rode like wheels that weighed a lot less. They were rock solid descending too! The over all ride with the tires at 110 PSI was very comfy with instant response from any rider input. Cornering felt very good too! The are still very true. I really like these better than my 404's.:thumbsup: 

I guess I can honestly say that a lower rung tubular set is a good option and performs very well. So if you don't have the cash or don't want to spend it you won't be settling for a second tier wheelset just a little heavier. The only negative comment I can make is that they did not brake as well in the rain as my Zipp 404's or American Classic carbon tubulars. I was using SwissStop yellows and didn't try the Token pads. For me they are keepers.

This was a first time on the Vittoria Traithlon tires and for 182 and 186 gram tubulars they work well although I doubt they will make the 2,000 mark.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

Great review! 

I would be curious to know why you prefer these to your 404s?


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

ya me too... i heard the gigantex are really durable, i'd love to get access to the rims to build up... internal nips are s'posed to be more durable, but are a pain..


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Seat of the pants performance. The Tokens seem stiffer and just respond quicker to my input. The ceramic bearing thing may be in my head but the do spin nicer than the Zipps. I have run them both with the same tires and psi. The Zipps do brake much better in the rain although these are not intended for rain day wheels anyway.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

what about the dry, is there a significant braking difference? as in the braking distance about the same?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

wankski said:


> what about the dry, is there a significant braking difference? as in the braking distance about the same?


Dry the Tokens work very well. They are on par with anything else out there including aluminum rims.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

cheers mate... may have to just buy some planet x rims... they also run gigantex... either those or zondas... weighin it all up at the mo...


----------

